# ...

## Aru89

...Last edited by Aru89 on Sun Apr 27, 2014 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

A ja mam pytanie po co się tak upierać przy sprawdzeniu na KDE?  :Smile:  Co chcesz tam zobaczyć? Po gołej instalacji Gentoo + KDE i tak będzie ono dalekie wyglądem od tego z Live DVD  :Razz: 

Wracając do problemu to zgłoś buga na bugzilli  :Smile: 

----------

## Aru89

...Last edited by Aru89 on Sun Apr 27, 2014 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

KDE ma spore wymagania względem procka i karty graficznej (czytaj: porządne sterowniki).

Gnome-shell tak samo.

Dlatego czasami któryś nie pójdzie, jak mu się sprzęt nie "podoba".

Do porównywania środowisk wrzuć sobie Debiana Squeeze na partycję (10 - 15 GB wystarczy w zupełności na Gnome, KDE i Xfce równocześnie), doinstaluj driver do grafiki, i każde środowisko, nawet najcięższe zainstalujesz przez Synaptica w 15 - 45 minut (zależy od szerokości rurki do internetu).

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

